# Lixit Bath.



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

I dont know if this is in the right forum. But i have just purchased a Lixi bird bath. O n the instuctions it says it is easy to install. But i must be a bit thick. I cant work it out at all. Could a kind person who has one of these baths give me a step by step guide on how to fix it to the cage PLEASE.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are 6 total pieces



The ridged side of the retangular pieces are made to fit around the cage bars and interlock together when the "stand" portion of the bath is bolted onto the cage with the included bolt and washer.



Slide the bolt through the "stand" and the first rectangular ridged "holder" with the ridges facing toward the end of the bolt as shown.



Position this portion in the cage where you want the bath.

Then take the second rectangular "holder", place it on the opposite side of the bars even with the first. The ridges on piece 2 of the holder are facing the ridges on piece 1.



Place the washer on the end of the bolt and tighten until the stand is level and secure against the cage bars.

Take the "tub" portion of the bath and line up the ridge on the bottom with the opening on the stand.



Slide the tub ridge down into the stand opening and then turn the tub clockwise to "lock" it in place.



Now the tub should be safely situated on the stand and you can use a measuring cup to fill it with water.

I remove the tub portion of the bath and leave the stand attached to the cage so I just have to insert the tub, turn it and fill with water when it's birdie bathtime.*


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

*: Lixit Bat*

Thank you Faery Bee. From one very stupid Brit.. I would never have worked that out in a million years. And thank you very much for the one by one step directions.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're quite welcome. *


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

I've heard of that bath. Do your budgies like it? Should I get it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BelovedBirdies said:



I've heard of that bath. Do your budgies like it? Should I get it?

Click to expand...

I have a Lix-It bathtub for each of my cages and all of my birds love them.*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

I have seen those baths, as well...thanks for the info, as I didn't wish to buy them items, that would just take up room and never they would never use


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I have a Lix-It bathtub for each of my cages and all of my birds love them.*


Ok, thank you! I got them a bottom-of-the-cage bath from PETCO, but they absolutely hated it. I think their goal was to poop and throw food in it.


----------

